# Closure of ileostomy



## Babsss (Jun 24, 2014)

My question concerns the icd 9 code for the closure of an ileostomy.  My cpt code is 44625.  Patient had colon cancer.  The only codes I have are V codes. V55.2 and v10.05.  I don't want to use a v code as primary.  Should I use the neo code for colon cancer first even though he is through with chemo?  I am really lost on this one.  Help please. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 24, 2014)

No the V code is perfectly fine as a primary for the colostomy closure.  The reason for the encounter is exactly that attention to the colostomy.  Do not be afraid to use the V codes as primary, if you use the neoplasm code you may be denied for medical necessity, since the presence of colon cancer is not a reason for a closure.


----------

